# also got to play with quilted maple last week



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 15, 2015)

15 wide 2 deep, even though you can't see any depth.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 17 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow - Excellent job on that finish. I don't think you could have done a thing to bring out that grain more than you did.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2015)

NICE- I love the quilt!!


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 15, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 15, 2015)

Darn, that almost hurts the eyes. That's beautiful and you've done a great job of showing that piece of wood off.
Graybeard

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

What Graybeard said. Off the charts Mike great job.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow! That's about as good as wood gets!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 15, 2015)

Dang, that's some sexy wood! You must have a good stash of jumbo-primo....


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 15, 2015)

I see PLENTY of depth. Even if the bowl/platter is shallow, the wood is DEEEEEEEEEEEP!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow! That is awesome!!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2015)

Phenomenal! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 15, 2015)

It doesn't get any better.


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 15, 2015)

Mike what was the finish? How did you avoid tear out? I have worked a lot of flat stuff with this material and it is a bear to keep clean.

Beautiful.

Neil


----------



## ColWA (Mar 15, 2015)

Absolutely bloody gorgeous. Unfortunately we don't get that in Aussie very often.
Could you please show us the reverse ?

Col.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 16, 2015)

Neil, got to do lots of shear cutting when you start getting close to finish. a good burr will shave it off with minimal tearout. Bartleys gel varnish has been my primary finish for over 20 years as a self employed custom cabinet/furniture maker. Foolproof and I can finish off the lathe
Col., bowl is in a Gallery now, but I used a waste block with brown paper on all my dry bowls. Sand flat and sand slight recess to give it a rim to sit on. I prefer those bottoms rather than a tenon or chuck recess


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2015)

Absolutely WOW!


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 17, 2015)

Mike,
In looking up Barley's finish it seems they were sold in 2007 or so and people wondered if it would still be available. I see now Amazon sells it. 
Have you noticed any change in the product through the years?
Graybeard


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 17, 2015)

there has been at least 3 different manufactures produce this product since I started using it back when I got it from Denton MD. The product I get now is just like the original product I used to get from Denton MD. I have been getting it last few years is from company called Klock It. First time I've seen it listed on Amazon.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 17, 2015)

What is the process you use for application? I would love to have that kind of finish!


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 17, 2015)

this stuff is amazing. you can put on a coat wipe it off and throw it in a sawdust pile and it won't hurt the finish at all. application is simple, i use Bounty paper towels , best ones I found for this. Wipe on a coat and wipe off COMPLETELY and immediately. Some want to cheat and not wipe it down good thinking it will build faster, big mistake. You can recoat every 6 hr. For the 15 in maple bowl probably took 2 min to apply and wipe off.Need to keep moving on it. It will leave finger marks if its not wiped down dry . I normally use around 5 coats on my turnings. When doing flatwork you only want to do about 10sq ft at a time but on my turnings I do the whole thing at once. I think most that try it will be sold on it. mike

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mike, that is the WOW-est piece of work I have seen in a while.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 30, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2015)

Mike, that is just spectacular!! Incredible looking piece! Tony


----------

